# RSPCA petition



## MissMoffat (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyone else noticed this - seems like a good idea to me.

We ask the government to investigate the RSPCA's activities, especially where they infringe civl or legal rights. - e-petitions


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Was already discussed a while ago http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...925052-e-petition-investigation-into-mis.html


----------

